# Do you sew? I have a kindle cover sewing pattern on etsy.



## strawhatbrat

I wanted to share here... http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090

It started as a Kindle 3/Nook cover, then an ipad cover, now it includes the pattern for the kindle 2!

If you have any questions, let me know. It works up VERY fast, and is nicely padded.


----------



## AmandasPanda

I have been eyeing off this pattern for a few days now!
After seeing this post i decided to buy!!
Now i cant wait to sew up my own little creations with this pattern!

Thank you


----------



## Susan in VA

It's showing as "sold" for me.....  are you already sold out?


----------



## Lizz

I bought this pattern a couple of days ago and made one today, and it turned out really cute! I was sooooooo pleased  Now my beloved new Kindle will have a sweet cover to slip right into as soon as it gets here.

It really is a great pattern, I was happy to find it since most companies seem to think they might explode if they made anything other than a leather cover. I never had a cover on my K2 because they are all leather (I'm vegan) and the few that came in synthetic materials were not my style at all. Now I can just make my own with whatever fabric I want! Awesome!!


----------



## strawhatbrat

Thanks, you guys! My husband broke his kindle and now I have made enough paypal to buy him a new one. He's sadly reading on his computer at the moment and I am going to surprise him with a new one. 

Lizz, did you take a picture? I would love to see it! Although I do realize not everyone is as silly as I am and taking pictures of every single thing they sew or do! 

Susan, I fixed the link to go directly to the store and not the listing. If I sell them i try and relist them daily. They are doing pretty well so far. I'm also working on a sleeve pattern.


----------



## Lizz

I think I would rather take a picture of the one I make tomorrow  I actually haven't sewn in 11 years, so I enlisted the assistance of my mom and my sister (they agreed to supervise, but I had to do the actual work). Although, in general, it went quite well, I could have done better on the top stitching. I will take pictures either way, even though I got a little swervy on the first one! 

I know the fit is good though, even though I obviously don't have my new Kindle yet. I stole my sister's paper Nook that we got at BN when they launched and it looks just so wonderful in there.


----------



## AmandasPanda

strawhatbrat - you've created an etsy monster!!  I was an easy virgin until i purchased your pattern and now I have purchased 4 different patterns since i posted against this topic.. i really need to turn off my computer.. but i just cant stop looking!!


----------



## GreenThumb

I just ordered your pattern.  Can't wait to hit the fabric store tomorrow and get started!


----------



## strawhatbrat

Sorry about that, Amandaspanda. Unfortunately, you can't cure etsy fever. 

Greenthumb, I just emailed the pattern to you  Thank you!


----------



## b_knits

AmandasPanda said:


> I was an easy virgin


I know this was a typo but it did make me smile!


----------



## AmandasPanda

b_knits - a typo but oh so true!! hahaha
I certainly didn't need my arm twisted to buy!!


----------



## identicaltriplets

Can I ask how we know it will fit the K3?  I sew a lot, and this is an adorable pattern. I have plenty of fabric on hand and may just take the plunge and get the pattern. Just wondering if you used the dimensions from amazon or how we know it will fit.  I would hate to sew it only to find my precious K3 doesn't fit. 

And I too would LOVE to see photos of the ones people have made already.


----------



## Lizz

If it fits the Nook, and it does , then it should fit the K3 just fine. The measurements are only slightly off by one or two tenths of an inch, with the K3 being smaller. When I was done turning mine out and pressed it, I also measured it against the exact measurements of the K3 before I went through the stress of top stitching.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

strawhatbrat said:


> I wanted to share here... http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090
> 
> It started as a Kindle 3/Nook cover, then an ipad cover, now it includes the pattern for the kindle 2!
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know. It works up VERY fast, and is nicely padded.


Am I reading something wrong, I don't see how this can fit a Nook, K3, and a K2? Or does your pattern change the dimensions for the smaller readers?


----------



## strawhatbrat

It includes patterns for those readers listed.


----------



## Susan in VA

strawhatbrat said:


> Susan, I fixed the link to go directly to the store and not the listing. If I sell them i try and relist them daily. They are doing pretty well so far. I'm also working on a sleeve pattern.


Great, thank you!


----------



## GreenThumb

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Am I reading something wrong, I don't see how this can fit a Nook, K3, and a K2? Or does your pattern change the dimensions for the smaller readers?


There's one pattern for the Nook/K3 (same size), bigger lines to cut on for the K2, and a whole separate pattern for the iPad.

I've got my pieces all cut out, and then couldn't face turning on a hot iron (for the fusible interfacing) in my 80-degree kitchen! So I'll finish tomorrow before it gets hot. I found coffee-themed fabric. I promise to post pics when I'm done.

This pattern is fabulous, because it has photographs of each step, along with directions. I highly recommend it!


----------



## josephmark98

- I have subscribed this thread for further referance.
Regards


----------



## GreenThumb

Pics!

Can you tell I looooooove coffee?




























I also got other fabric for more covers. Here are bits and pieces:










This cover is really thick and well-padded. Somehow, I was expecting it to be floppy, but it's very thick and sturdy. Yay! My K3 scheduled to arrive next week (NEXT WEEK!!) has a new home!


----------



## strawhatbrat

It looks great!! Thank you for posting pictures!


----------



## identicaltriplets

Linda, your cover looks great! I may have to cave and get the pattern.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Wow, Green Thumb, that looks great!  Thank you so much for sharing your pictures.  I'm anxious to try out this pattern.


----------



## strawhatbrat

It looks great! I am so glad you posted a picture!


----------



## harpangel36

Just ordered my pattern. Cant wait to try it. I wonder though if a thin piece of cardboard inside the front cover would keep the keys more protected. What do you think?


----------



## GreenThumb

I don't know if cardboard is necessary (and would negate the ability to wash the cover).  I was surprised at how sturdy it is.  For the batting, I used some super cheap (and really ugly tan/grey) fleece I found in the clearance/remnants bin.  With that, plus at least 2 and sometimes 6 layers of cotton fabric (like the pockets area), it feels like the consistency of an oven mitt.  

I'm just tickled pink with my custom Koffee Kindle Kover!


----------



## Lizz

The pictures of the ones I made are not great, since the lighting in my room is funky. You can also still see the yellow marking chalk I used. I made two so far  With the same fabrics mostly. I did this since I have not sewn in a very long time, and I needed to practice before I could use my good fabrics.

I made the first one according to the pattern, but with a velcro flap instead of the button and I added a book light pocket. I stole my sisters paper nook and it fits nicely in each one.

#1


















For my first attempt and having not sewn for ages, I was really pleased. I meandered a little bit off with the top-stitching, but it was on the pocket, not on the corners, so I wasn't bothered too much. Other than that: So cute! But it was still my experimental model. I needed an experimental model Mark II.

#2


















I modified it a little bit with this one just to cover some personal preferences. I thought I might like the elastic corners better and I did want it to be a little bit stiffer. So, I replaced the cotton batting with heavy stabilzer. The corners a bit off, the elastics on the left are too long, and I will have to use a protractor next time...

Tomorrow I am ready to experiment with my least favorite "good fabric." I am having such a good time with this pattern!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Thanks so much for posting your pictures, you should be proud!  I love making things like this, half the time I end up not using them, but it's fun to make.


----------



## Jason in MA

strawhatbrat said:


> I wanted to share here... http://www.etsy.com/shop/BirdifulStitches?section_id=7244090
> 
> It started as a Kindle 3/Nook cover, then an ipad cover, now it includes the pattern for the kindle 2!
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know. It works up VERY fast, and is nicely padded.


I just ordered. I'm excitedly awaiting my pattern!


----------



## harpangel36

One more question. If I am buying fabric off of the bolt how much fabric is a fat quarter. The fat quarters at my fabric store are not necessarily the prints I like.


----------



## bordercollielady

Thank you! I  just bought one.  Haven't sewn for awhile  but this is a good reason to pick it up again!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

harpangel36 said:


> One more question. If I am buying fabric off of the bolt how much fabric is a fat quarter. The fat quarters at my fabric store are not necessarily the prints I like.


A fat quarter measures 18" x 22". If you are buying fabric from the bolt, you'll have to buy 1/2 yard. That'll be more than you need, but you need the 18" length on the fabric.


----------



## strawhatbrat

I LOVE seeing these!! Cool fabric


----------



## Lizz

Finally, my last "experimental" model. It's a real cutie and it took me all day, since my mum's machines were giving me a hard time. It was almost perfect, except I accidentally bumped the elastic and it melted a bit on the bottom left corner. Again, the pictures aren't fabulous, I took them in natural light, and it is ready to rain in Cleveland! But they are acceptable for demonstration purposes 





































I love my Kindle's new clothes. Now I am even more anxious for Kindle Day!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Your cover is absolutely TOO cute!  Love that fabric.  Really makes me want to look around my sewing room and find something to make one with.  I have a question.  I bought some of the covered elastic hair bands (like you put on a pony tail), do you think they would work for the corners?  I know I would have to cut them.  Is that clear elastic you put on this latest one?  Love that look.


----------



## harpangel36

Liz, I love the choice of fabrics. So bright and cheery. Did you stitch on the elastic bands as the last step? Also, is that an elastic ponytail holder holding the button closure?


----------



## Lizz

Patricia: I thought about the hair tie thing too, because as you can see, I like to pick really bright, colorful fabrics, and you can't always get away with just white or black elastic. If you used the skinnier ones I think it could work, but the fatter ones would look kind of awkward once you turn the piece out. I did find a place for them though, as seen below. On this one, I did use clear swimwear elastic, and so far I am pleased with it. We will see how I like it on Kindle Day.

In fact, harpangel is right  For the loop, I used one of those elastic head bands. I would use it for the loop, but not for the corners, again, they are a little too thick and would look odd. I was thinking of using the same type of headband on my next one, but with the same type of elastic strap as on the new K3 leather covers from amazon. There are just so many fun things you can do with this pattern.

The elastic wasn't the last step: To do the corners, I made an extra piece to go on the right hand side (almost like an extra pocket piece). I lined it up as you would the pocket and marked where the elastics needed to go and then taped them down with quilter's tape to keep them in place. Then I tucked the elastics on the left under the extra piece and stitched the left side down. Then I put together all of the pieces on according to the pattern and sewed it up.

Thanks so much for the compliments! I think this pattern is some of the best $6 I ever spent, I'm really enjoying it. 

BTW: I get almost all of my fabrics on etsy.com in case anyone wonders. I'm a huge fan of the kawaii Japanese prints. Superbuzzy.com has tons of cute stuff too.


----------



## strawhatbrat

I am so glad you all like the pattern.   Great idea with the clear elastic!!


----------



## harpangel36

I made my first one today and it turned out cute but I got heavyweight stabilizer and it wasn't iron on, so I basted around the edges. The problem was, I had a dickens of a time turning right side out when I was done and also when I was top stitching arounf the edged my machine didn't want to go through the layers. Any suggestions?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

harpangel36 said:


> I made my first one today and it turned out cute but I got heavyweight stabilizer and it wasn't iron on, so I basted around the edges. The problem was, I had a dickens of a time turning right side out when I was done and also when I was top stitching arounf the edged my machine didn't want to go through the layers. Any suggestions?


Before you turn it, trim just the interfacing real close to the stitching line. Maybe that will reduce the bulk there. And if you have trouble with the interfacing moving around, it's an added step, but you could do like cross hatch stitching on the pieces, sort of like quilting. This is why I like to use iron-on interfacing, you don't have to worry about it moving around as you are working with it.


----------



## Lizz

Yup, I like the iron on, it's very convenient. I also cut it to account for the seam allowance so that I wouldn't even have to trim it, I just stitched next to it. It made it a lot easier to sew when I turned it out. My last one was so thick (since Japanese cotton tends to be a bit heavier) that I had to use my mom's old Kenmore to do the top-stitching. It's older than I am, and a bit heavy duty, so it totally got the job done. But her Janome Platinum couldn't get through it.


----------



## CoolMom1960

I now how I am going to spend tomorrow!  I just bought the pattern!


----------



## Lizz

Now that I know my new one is coming tomorrow, and I can see how the last one fit, I may well make another one tomorrow too  What joy Kindle Day shall be!


----------



## Lizz

I've got a new pic 










It's a perfect fit! Must make more...


----------



## strawhatbrat

Oh, awesome! I am so glad you like it. 

I wonder, you made one with fabric corners, too? How does it fit in that one? I know it's pretty much the same size as the nook, but you never know. 2/10th of an inch in height and 1/10th in width might make a difference.... What do you think?


----------



## Lizz

Nah! It fit just fine in that one too. I tried it out in all of them just to make sure. Both types worked very well and held the Kindle in there nicely. The jungle one is my favorite though, so it's the one I'm using right now


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I love the way that clear elastic looks.  I'm definitely going to get some of that.


----------



## Lizz

Yeah, I wasn't really sure about it at first. My boyfriend and I worried that it might tear a little bit where sewn, but it worked out great. I think I will use it almost exclusively, even though I still have some white and black elastic. The clear was actually easier to sew and looks a lot better. I only have to make sure I am very careful next time not to let it meet the iron...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

And wow, I just noticed you got the white K3.  Haven't seen any real "live" pictures of that one.  If I get one I think I'll probably get white.  But I also think I'm just going to put it in a sleeve until Noreve or Oberon comes out with K3 covers.  That's gonna be my Christmas request from my kids!


----------



## babnaw

Beautiful job!!


----------



## harpangel36

My first attempt. So fun to make. Now my new K3 has an outfit!! I don't know how to put a pic in here. Here is the link:
http://flic.kr/p/8vSCmc
http://flic.kr/p/8vVEBq


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

harpangel, that is SO pretty, you did a great job.  So you added the elastic to hold it closed, didn't you?  I don't think that was on the pattern.


----------



## harpangel36

No Patricia. That was my idea from other covers I've seen. I like it because it holds the flap back when reading. Thanks so much for this awesome pattern. I really enjoy making them!!


----------



## flutterby

Lizz said:


> Yup, I like the iron on, it's very convenient. I also cut it to account for the seam allowance so that I wouldn't even have to trim it, I just stitched next to it. It made it a lot easier to sew when I turned it out. My last one was so thick (since Japanese cotton tends to be a bit heavier) that I had to use my mom's old Kenmore to do the top-stitching. It's older than I am, and a bit heavy duty, so it totally got the job done. But her Janome Platinum couldn't get through it.


I have a knee pedal singer that's older than I am that powers through thick layers a lot better than my newer Babylock machine.

I'm thinking of doing this pattern in a semi-thick faux suede. Do any of you who have made it think that would be too thick?


----------



## harpangel36

I am going to try to cut my interfacing to allow for the seam allowance so it is not so thick and hard to turn at the edges. How much is the seam allowance? Is it 5/8 or 3/8". Thanks!!


----------



## Lizz

flutterby said:


> I have a knee pedal singer that's older than I am that powers through thick layers a lot better than my newer Babylock machine.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing this pattern in a semi-thick faux suede. Do any of you who have made it think that would be too thick?


OH! How I long for a knee pedal machine! I learned on a knee controlled White that was older even than my mom, let alone me. And that mother could really get through the tough stuff. It's so old though that we cannot find anyone brave enough to service it and we had to let it go  Foot pedal machines still kinda scare me a bit.


----------



## harpangel36

I think I got it!! This one I put batting on the inner and outer pieces. Stitched all but one end. Inserted 2 pieces of cardboard cut from an old 3 ring binder. I stitched down the middle between the 2 pieces. Then closed the other end and top stitched all around. Since the cardboard I cut was a bit smaller it was easy to top stitch. Oh boy, these are soo fun to make Thank you, StrawHat!!!
PS)Too bad the ugly, dead people screensavers are sitting in my pretty cover. LOL

















Patricia, Thanks for your help on the pics. I have no idea why the one turned out so huge. I resized it to tiny. But no luck. LOL


----------



## harpangel36

Now, I do wish I had made a way to hold my m-edge e-luminator light. My Belkin doesn't work with my K3 in the case I made. Hmmm. Any suggestions to add the pocket after the fact?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

harpangel36 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to put pics directly into our message here? I picked insert picture but nothing happens


Here's how I do pictures. I put mine into Photobucket first, but I think Flickr is the same thing. Go to your picture and click on it to get the direct link information, right click and do a Copy. Then come to your message in Kindleboards and select Insert Image. In your message it'll show up like this


----------



## strawhatbrat

I had a customer tell me that there was a little too much room in the cover for the kindle 3. The e-reader cover pattern has been updated to include the Kindle 3 as it's own pattern instead of it using the same pattern as the nook uses. While the dimensions for the nook and Kindle 3 are nearly the same, the new pattern will offer a snugger fit for the Kindle 3. The original pattern will still work, but gives a little more wiggle room. If you bought the pattern and would like the updated version, send me an email or a message here. 
Thanks! 
Berritt


----------



## Anne Victory

Awww, man.  I want a sewing machine now 

ETA:  A girl I buy sewn items from on eBay just said she'd give it a try so I bought her a pattern.  Hopefully it will come out nice.  Thanks so much for making the pattern!


----------



## strawhatbrat

Has anyone else made one for the Kindle 3? How do you like the fit? Did you see that I made a new size specifically for the K3. send me a message if you bought the pattern and I will email it to you


----------



## flutterby

I have the pieces cut to make one (I think the original pattern).  Finishing it is on my list for this weekend.


----------



## babnaw

How easy are these for a novice sewer?  The last time I used my sewing machine was...I forget, it was that long ago.  The covers look beautiful though and it'd be fun to mix and match fabric.  I'm just wondering how good of a sewer one has to be to pull one of these covers off.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

babnaw said:


> How easy are these for a novice sewer? The last time I used my sewing machine was...I forget, it was that long ago. The covers look beautiful though and it'd be fun to mix and match fabric. I'm just wondering how good of a sewer one has to be to pull one of these covers off.


I think this would be very easy for a beginner. The main thing is to watch your seam allowances carefully, be sure they are even all the way around. It'll show up for sure if your cover is crooked! (Been there, done that).


----------



## strawhatbrat

Yes, it should be easy for a beginner. I also made step by step photo instructions that I think are pretty thorough. Also, if you have any questions, i am always available by email to help.


----------



## beckidid

Just a suggestion, but, for a sturdier holder.....instead of using cardboard, why not use the plastic grid for cross stitch? I use it in  the bottom of purses I make. It would also hold up better if the cover needed washing.


----------



## babnaw

Thanks for the info. about ease of use of the pattern for a rusty sewer like myself.  I think I'm going to go the fabric store and see what I can find that would co-ordinate well and order the pattern and give it a try.  Actually, I'll probably buy some super-cheap fabric first just to do a test-run and then use nicer fabric once I know I've got the hang of it.


----------



## strawhatbrat

Babnaw, did you make it? Did you find it easy, if you did?


----------



## babnaw

strawhatbrat said:


> Babnaw, did you make it? Did you find it easy, if you did?


I haven't tried yet. I'll lyk when I do. I'm sure my first attempt won't be very pretty, so you probably won't see anything until my second attempt. I also have to get my sewing machine oiled up I'm sure since it's been so long since I've used it. I have some test fabric ready to go.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

strawhatbrat said:


> Babnaw, did you make it? Did you find it easy, if you did?


Berritt, I made one from this pattern. I actually made it to fit my Nook, because I have a Noreve on my Kindle. Here's the one I made. I rounded the corners because I just like that look better.


----------



## flutterby

Here's my 3rd try. The thick neoprene foam (and my lack of knowledge about how to sew with it) ruined the first two. This one, I sewed, then slid the foam into the opening and top-stitched around it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

That's cute, Flutterby.  (I need to learn how to resize my pictures!)


----------



## flutterby

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> That's cute, Flutterby. (I need to learn how to resize my pictures!)


Thanks.

I like your addition of the curved edges, too.

You can resize photos in photobucket after you've uploaded them, if that helps. I know I've done that before. Click on the picture, then click edit (in the options on top of the picture).


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Oh my! I LOVE this! I'm going to have to get the pattern. Everyone has made such cute covers! I just got my Kindle 3 last week. I ordered a cover from a lady on Etsy but it won't be here for probably another 3 weeks!

I know what you mean about the knee control on the sewing machine. I also learned (many years ago) on a Kenmore with a knee control. Two years ago I got a new machine and it has a foot control and it was hard to get used to. I haven't sewed anything in a year or more. I had made 6 rag quilts for my grnadkids for Christmas and got burned out I think! lol I'm going to have to try this pattern though!


----------



## eden_smythe

I have no idea how to sew but man... all these homemade covers look gorgeous! Does anyone know of a person who knows how to make these (with this pattern) and would be willing to do a custom made one for me?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

eden_smythe said:


> I have no idea how to sew but man... all these homemade covers look gorgeous! Does anyone know of a person who knows how to make these (with this pattern) and would be willing to do a custom made one for me?


Eden, I do sewing for people, I've made several covers and bags. Please PM me if you want to discuss. Thanks!


----------



## Vero

I'm currently waiting for the Norêve kindle 3 covers but, in the meantime, I needed to protect my kindle 3. I don't like covers that hide part of the front of the device when reading (that's why I like the Norêve's) so I went with your sleeve pattern. 
Everything went fine and I love the result. 

The only thing I think might need fine tuning is the length of the sleeve. I feel it's too long... and just a tad too wide too. Unless I did something wrong when sewing/cutting it, which is totally possible (and wouldn't be the first time  ).
As a result I'm wondering if I could fit the kindle in it's Norêve cover in this sleeve. If I can't, well I'll just make a new one to fit the kindle in its cover. And that will be really easy thanks to the directions you provide at the end of your .pdf to adjust the sleeve to any device size. Thanks a lot for that ! 

Here are some pictures, the kindle is in the sleeve in each pic. 
The photo of the back makes it look pretty thick but it's really just an effect of the fabric's print.


----------



## manou

Fabulous cover - I love that print


----------



## flutterby

I love that print, Vero.  Do you happen to know what it is or where you got it?


----------



## Tripp

I just saw this thread and am really interested in getting the pattern.  I have two questions.  First, when I went to your link, I saw that there were two links for each pattern (cover, sleeve and hipster). Is there a difference and if so, which one do I choose for the K2/K3?  My second question is, when I get the pattern, did you say it has to be resized?  I have never done this, so I am not sure how to do this...I am sure it is simple, but I worry about these kind of details.  Thanks


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I made one of these for someone to use with a K3 in a cover.  The K3 in a cover is only very slightly larger than a naked K2, so I made it to the K2 pattern on this, except I cut it just a tad larger, to allow for the thickness.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

I just bought one too, the price is right and its easier than figuring out a pattern on my own.  I also like supporting a Kindle Boards crafter   I'm planning make covers for my K2 and iPad.


----------



## Vero

flutterby said:


> I love that print, Vero. Do you happen to know what it is or where you got it?


I bought it in a fabric shop in France. Which won't be helpful unless you live near Aix-en-Provence ! 

I've come across similar fabrics on tissus.net French here (check the second page also).
Here is the uk version of the website myfabrics.co.uk : uk here the newspaper prints are on page 2

Although I've already ordered once from this website with no problem, I haven't heard good things about them since then (check the reviews on www.sewing.patternreview.com).

You might also find other online suppliers. Try googling "newspaper print fabric" maybe ?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Here's some newspaper print fabric. I use this site all the time when searching for fabric: www.quiltshops.com, then fill in the Search box and it comes up with different stores that have that type of fabric.

http://www.ladybuttonfabrics.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=40&Category=28
http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=benartex_babybusiness&productid=benartex02489-11&tracking4=search%20benartex02489-11&pid=1#benartex02489-11
http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=timeless_catsanddogs&productid=timelessc1200wht&tracking4=search%20timelessc1200wht&pid=1#timelessc1200wht
http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=timeless_novelties&productid=timelessc7123wht&tracking4=search%20timelessc7123wht&pid=1#timelessc7123wht
http://www.thespiderswebfabricshop.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=dogs_one&productid=g443934_05_jpg&tracking4=search%20g443934_05_jpg&pid=1#g443934_05_jpg


----------



## CoffeeCat

GreenThumb said:


> Pics!
> 
> Can you tell I looooooove coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got other fabric for more covers. Here are bits and pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cover is really thick and well-padded. Somehow, I was expecting it to be floppy, but it's very thick and sturdy. Yay! My K3 scheduled to arrive next week (NEXT WEEK!!) has a new home!


*As I sip my morning coffee* I love this!

What a cute pattern. I don't sew much, but things like this are the very reason I've been meaning to dig out my sewing machine.


----------



## flutterby

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Here's some newspaper print fabric. I use this site all the time when searching for fabric: www.quiltshops.com, then fill in the Search box and it comes up with different stores that have that type of fabric.
> 
> http://www.ladybuttonfabrics.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?func=show&file=40&Category=28
> http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=benartex_babybusiness&productid=benartex02489-11&tracking4=search%20benartex02489-11&pid=1#benartex02489-11
> http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=timeless_catsanddogs&productid=timelessc1200wht&tracking4=search%20timelessc1200wht&pid=1#timelessc1200wht
> http://www.fabricshack.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=timeless_novelties&productid=timelessc7123wht&tracking4=search%20timelessc7123wht&pid=1#timelessc7123wht
> http://www.thespiderswebfabricshop.com/cgi-bin/Store/store.cgi?product=dogs_one&productid=g443934_05_jpg&tracking4=search%20g443934_05_jpg&pid=1#g443934_05_jpg


Thanks!

I don't know why it didn't cross my mind to google it...


----------



## lucid-sunshine

these all look so cute I think I will need toget the pattern and have my hand at maiking my own cover


----------



## strawhatbrat

Love the covers! 

That is strange about the sleeve fitting the k3 big. It's very snug on my nook (and the k3 cutting line is smaller than the nook line.) I use a pretty thick fleece for batting, and I think if you used thinner stuff it might make a difference. You can just try trimming a tiny bit off the width and the height if you want a more snug fit.

I am really happy to see all the covers made. It's so much fun opening this thread!


----------



## kindlequeen

I want to make the sleeve version but I'd like to make it fit the K3 plus the Amazon case (yes, a case for my case.... I have a purse that's liner leaves black marks on my leather wallet so there is a method to my madness).

Which pattern would work best?  The K2, maybe?  Or should I try to "customize" it?  I'm a beginner so not too adept.  I've got some fairly thin but sturdy felt I'm going to use for batting so it won't be too thick.

Thanks!


----------



## strawhatbrat

I sent you an email! If you email me the dimensions of your reader in a cover, I can help you


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

kindlequeen said:


> I want to make the sleeve version but I'd like to make it fit the K3 plus the Amazon case (yes, a case for my case.... I have a purse that's liner leaves black marks on my leather wallet so there is a method to my madness).
> 
> Which pattern would work best? The K2, maybe? Or should I try to "customize" it? I'm a beginner so not too adept. I've got some fairly thin but sturdy felt I'm going to use for batting so it won't be too thick.
> 
> Thanks!


I made a sleeve for someone to use for the K3 in a cover. The K3 in a cover is almost the same dimensions as the K2 without a cover. I added maybe 1/2" on each side when cutting, to allow for the additonal thickness.

Edited to add pictures.


----------



## kindlequeen

Patricia those fabrics are gorgeous!!!!!!!  I calculated the measurements using Strawhatbrat's guide and cut out most of it last night.  I'm wishing I had purchased scissors because my cheapo pair were really struggling to get through the felt.  I'm thinking I'm going to be stocking up sewing supplies with all the great fabrics out there - I'll have to make one to match every outfit!


----------



## Tripp

kindlequeen said:


> Patricia those fabrics are gorgeous!!!!!!! I calculated the measurements using Strawhatbrat's guide and cut out most of it last night. I'm wishing I had purchased scissors because my cheapo pair were really struggling to get through the felt. I'm thinking I'm going to be stocking up sewing supplies with all the great fabrics out there - I'll have to make one to match every outfit!


I recently bought a cutting wheel, pad and straight edge. For this kind of cutting, it is a dream.

BTW, I just finished my first cover last night and my oldest DS is going to help me post a pic later today. It is an excellent fit and very pretty. Nice pattern.


----------



## GreenThumb

kindlequeen said:


> Patricia those fabrics are gorgeous!!!!!!! I calculated the measurements using Strawhatbrat's guide and cut out most of it last night. I'm wishing I had purchased scissors because my cheapo pair were really struggling to get through the felt. I'm thinking I'm going to be stocking up sewing supplies with all the great fabrics out there - I'll have to make one to match every outfit!


Rotary cutter. Words that will change your life! I cut through 8 layers of fabric, or 2 layers of fleece, at once.


----------



## Tripp

GreenThumb said:


> Rotary cutter. Words that will change your life! I cut through 8 layers of fabric, or 2 layers of fleece, at once.


Silly me. I should know the name of the tool I use. But I agree, it works like a dream.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

kindlequeen said:


> Patricia those fabrics are gorgeous!!!!!!! I calculated the measurements using Strawhatbrat's guide and cut out most of it last night. I'm wishing I had purchased scissors because my cheapo pair were really struggling to get through the felt. I'm thinking I'm going to be stocking up sewing supplies with all the great fabrics out there - I'll have to make one to match every outfit!


The person I made them for provided me the fabric, it is very pretty, isn't it? It's a Vera Bradley fabric.


----------



## Jazzys Mom

That fabric is gorgeous! I wonder if you have to buy it through a Vera store or can you order it online? You did a great job on the case too. I'm getting the pattern today then going material hunting! Lol


----------



## kindlequeen

I've been working on it and it's coming out pretty well.... pics tomorrow!  I am about half complete except that something got tangled between my fabric and my bobbin while making the flap.... calling in the hubby to look at the machine and figure it out!  My poor flap is stuck to my machine!  

Going to watch the Giants game to decompress....


----------



## Tripp

I finally was able to get my DS to help me upload these pictures. I really enjoyed making this.


----------



## flutterby

kindlequeen said:


> I've been working on it and it's coming out pretty well.... pics tomorrow! I am about half complete except that something got tangled between my fabric and my bobbin while making the flap.... calling in the hubby to look at the machine and figure it out! My poor flap is stuck to my machine!
> 
> Going to watch the Giants game to decompress....


Hope it's an easy fix...

I'm cutting the pieces to make another cover while watching the Giants game on mute and having my kindle read one of my school books to me. It's going to be a long process to get it done, though, thanks to school work.


----------



## kindlequeen

Are you a Giants fan, Flutterby?  What a game!  I don't have cable at home so I had to go watch at a friends and I'm so happy I did.

Apparently, I didn't break the machine and it's completely normal (according to my husband who just sewed a boat cover so I "think" he knows what he's talking about).  The thread got snagged and bunched up on the bottom... it kind of pulled on all the previous stitches when it did that so I might have to redo that row tomorrow.  The solution?  Just yank it out really hard and it's fixed!


----------



## strawhatbrat

Glad your machine wasn't really in trouble! I have had that happen before. I just used tiny scissors to cat all the threads and then pulled the rest out once the fabric was out of the way.

Pat, how did the K3 in the cover end up fitting?
Tripp, that is so pretty!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

strawhatbrat said:


> Glad your machine wasn't really in trouble! I have had that happen before. I just used tiny scissors to cat all the threads and then pulled the rest out once the fabric was out of the way.
> 
> Pat, how did the K3 in the cover end up fitting?
> Tripp, that is so pretty!


Re the K3 in the cover fit - I made the sleeve almost exactly to the dimensions of the naked K2, and she says it fits very well, snug, but slides in and out, which is all that matters!


----------



## kindlequeen

*Finally Done!!!!!*

Thank you so much for all your help! Here's the completed case.... it's a little bit of a snug fit but it works, there's some extra room on the top and bottom which I might work out on the next one. I'm going to use velcro for the closure. The batting is felt which is pretty sturdy but not too overwhelmingly thick. 































The last photo are the fabrics I'll be using for number 2! I had bought 2 of the pink dahlia print because I loved it and it matches the cover perfectly (and I saw that the pattern required 3 fat quarters - so I bought 3 fat quarters of fabric not realizing one of those was the batting). JoAnne's is having a sale on their fat quarters - 99 cents each for the next week, so I might stock up. I think since I will mainly have it in the cover plus case, I might not pad the pocket on my next one.

I also got new scissors (the spring action kind) which are heavenly! I love the suggestions for the rotary cutter.... will be adding one of those to my new sewing kit soon but I need to see how committed I am since this is my first time sewing in over 10 years!


----------



## Jaasy

Looking at these makes me want to oil up my machine and see if it still works!  LOL...


----------



## lene1949

Just read through this thread, and I just LOVE these covers... Bought 2 patterns - now I just need a sewing machine, but that has been on the cards for a while..


----------



## babnaw

I just bought the pattern.  Wish me luck as I haven't sewn in years lol.  I'm going to my IL's for Thanksgiving dinner today and if I have the pattern before then I'll print it out and bring it with me to have my MIL go over it with me.  I'm sure the instructions are good, but my MIL is a much more regular sewer than I am.


----------



## strawhatbrat

Did you get it done?


----------



## babnaw

strawhatbrat said:


> Did you get it done?


I haven't done a cover yet. I got it after I got back home from the IL's (we left early, before the pattern came), but when I got home I printed it out and read it over a few times. I'm sooooo glad you included pictures because it makes it much easier for me to figure out as a novice. I'm hoping to try it out this weekend. I have some fabric waiting and I also want to try to get to Joanne's to buy some fat quarters, but I'll update when I get a cover done


----------



## kindlequeen

My local JoAnn's has fat quarters on sale for 99 cents each right now but I think the sale ends tomorrow.... hope you're able to get some!  The sale makes it so tempting to make a cover in every color!


----------



## manou

I just bought your pattern - now I 'only' need to find the time to sew...


----------



## babnaw

kindlequeen said:


> My local JoAnn's has fat quarters on sale for 99 cents each right now but I think the sale ends tomorrow.... hope you're able to get some! The sale makes it so tempting to make a cover in every color!


I got over to Joann's tonight, but apparently the sale was a Columbus Day sale for the 8th-11th only, even though the rest of the flyer was good until the 16th. The gal said they were going to go back on sale this coming week, but I was exhausted after going multiple places with my two kids, so I honestly can't recall exactly what day she said they were going back on sale. She might have even said this Sat., and if I would have been thinking more clearly, I probably would have put up a fuss to ask them to price adjust since they were going back on sale, however I didn't think of it at the time. I might being going stateside with my mom again this upcoming weekend, so if I do then I'll have them price adjust then if I'm in that area. Overall though, I still got some really nice-looking fabric for less than what it would cost me to buy one store-bought cover, and this way it will be much more personal


----------



## flutterby

manou said:


> I just bought your pattern - now I 'only' need to find the time to sew...


I think finding time is the hardest part (not that the pattern takes that long). I still have pieces cut from a few weeks ago that I haven't managed to get sewn together yet.


----------



## Tabatha

Fat quarters are on sale for $.99 starting tomorrow for all of next week at JoAnn's.


----------



## kindlequeen

Babnaw - Sorry I was wrong about that!  I thought they were on sale until the 16th!  I was really bummed out I didn't get more but it looks like they do that sale quite often.

Flutterby - I'm so happy I'm not the only one.... my cut pieces have been sitting on my dining room table to almost a week now.... finding time is hard!

Can't wait to see all of your covers!  I find that seeing other's combos inspire me to make more!  .... or just spend more money on fabric.


----------



## babnaw

kindlequeen said:


> Babnaw - Sorry I was wrong about that! I thought they were on sale until the 16th! I was really bummed out I didn't get more but it looks like they do that sale quite often.


Don't worry, I checked online before I went over and I didn't notice either that those were a special for only a few days. I'm loving the patterns/colours I got though and excited to make a cover, but first I want my MIL to check over my sewing machine and oil it up if need be


----------



## strawhatbrat

manou said:


> I just bought your pattern - now I 'only' need to find the time to sew...


It's really fast! No excuses! 

I'm making everyone I know who has a nook or a kindle a cover for Christmas. I think it will make the perfect Christmas gift!


----------



## manou

strawhatbrat said:


> It's really fast! No excuses!
> 
> I'm making everyone I know who has a nook or a kindle a cover for Christmas. I think it will make the perfect Christmas gift!


I know, I know... But it's hard to find time between the job and business travels.. then there is the Rugby game I'll attend tomorrow and the plays and musicals I went to on the last 2 weekends... I hope I'll get around doing at least one latest by next weekend. I got this fabulous news paper print...


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

manou said:


> I know, I know... But it's hard to find time between the job and business travels.. then there is the Rugby game I'll attend tomorrow and the plays and musicals I went to on the last 2 weekends... I hope I'll get around doing at least one latest by next weekend. I got this fabulous news paper print...


Love the newspaper print fabric. I made myself a bag from that, and today I'm in the process of making a backpack purse for someone from the newspaper print fabric. I'm machine quilting the fabric right now.


----------



## manou

I finally got around to make a cover - it'll be the Christmas gift for my stepdaughter . She'll get a Kindle 3 from her dad.

























I swear I made sure the pictures are all the same size and I turned around the second one


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Great job on your cover!  Love your fabric.


----------



## Bonbonlover

Jaasy said:


> Looking at these makes me want to oil up my machine and see if it still works! LOL...


I was thinking the same thing... these are really nice.


----------



## flutterby

That cover looks really nice.  The design placement is great (if it was intentional).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

manou said:


> I finally got around to make a cover - it'll be the Christmas gift for my stepdaughter . She'll get a Kindle 3 from her dad.
> 
> I swear I made sure the pictures are all the same size and I turned around the second one


Is that from this same pattern on Etsy? Your corners don't look like they are fabric, and what did you put down the spine part?


----------



## manou

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Is that from this same pattern on Etsy? Your corners don't look like they are fabric, and what did you put down the spine part?


I changed the pattern a bit. The corners are fabric stripes folded and topstitched. I didn't want the cover to be too soft, so I put cardboard into the front and back parts in addition to the felt. The spine is done from double fabric, it folds back nicely like that.


----------



## manou

flutterby said:


> That cover looks really nice. The design placement is great (if it was intentional).


Thank you 
The placement was intentional


----------



## Tabatha

manou said:


> Thank you
> The placement was intentional


Is the fabric available for others to purchase?


----------



## manou

Tabatha said:


> Is the fabric available for others to purchase?


I bought the fabric on ebay, the seller's name is quilting-lodge.


----------



## Tabatha

Thank you for listing the seller.


----------



## manou

I made another one - for my niece. She is a huge fan of the Twilight Saga


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Love your fabrics!  I'm going to have to try this pattern and make the corners like yours.


----------



## manou

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Love your fabrics! I'm going to have to try this pattern and make the corners like yours.


The fabric is again from ebay - the name of the seller is: super-cool-stuff. I used denim for the back and fake patent leather for the spine.


----------



## schlin99

I found several free patterns on allpeoplesew.com for kindles. some are covers and some are sleeves. Just thought I would share!


----------



## cegrundler

There are so many beautiful designs here! 

I'd had posted a few very basic covers I'd done on my personal blog. The site is http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/diy-kindle-covers/

Best regards,

C.E. Grundler


----------



## CDChristian

I bought the pattern this morning & am so looking forward to making a cover for my new Kindle 3.  I've never sewed anything more complicated than a pillow but I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be able to do this. Thanks for putting this pattern out!



cegrundler said:


> There are so many beautiful designs here!
> 
> I'd had posted a few very basic covers I'd done on my personal blog, and discovered those posts recieved around 2000 to 4000 hits a month. Seeing the interest that generated, I've recently started a blog where Kindlers can share ideas and showcase do-it-yourself covers they've made. I've emailed a few people directly, but for anyone here I haven't contacted, if you've done a cover you'd like to share with others, would you be interested in guest-blogging? The site is http://kraftykindlers.com/
> Best regards,
> 
> C.E. Grundler


I enjoyed reading through your blog. The duct tape project was pretty cool!


----------



## strawhatbrat

CDChristian said:


> I bought the pattern this morning & am so looking forward to making a cover for my new Kindle 3.  I've never sewed anything more complicated than a pillow but I'm crossing my fingers that I'll be able to do this. Thanks for putting this pattern out!
> 
> I enjoyed reading through your blog. The duct tape project was pretty cool!


You'll do fine! It's pretty easy. But email me if you get stuck. 
Berritt


----------



## TabbyMom

What do you put on the inside to make sure that it is stiff enough to protect it from a fall?


----------



## nightcat

I just ordered your pattern from Etsy.  Looks great and as my sister runs a quilt shop here, I have an endless supply of fabulous fabrics    I am excited to make a cover for my K2, and maybe one for my mother who just got a K3 for Christmas!  Yay!


----------



## sharoyn

Hi, folks. I've just joined and love this thread and the pics of your covers/sleeves. I got a K3 for Christmas and needed a sleeve to slide it into at night when I place it on the shelf of our headboard...our cat loves to walk along the shelf at night, and I was afraid he would scratch the screen. Anyway, went searching at dollar stores today, thinking maybe I could find a large cosmetic bag to use as a sleeve. No luck on that idea, but I did pick up a couple of those large potholders (7"x9"). I slipstitched them together leaving the tops open where the potholder loops are (perfect little handles). My K3 is about 6"x8" and fits right inside, the loops let me know which end is the top of the sleeve, the potholders are padded/quilted...works very well...and the potholders are so inexpensive and washable too.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

sharoyn said:


> Hi, folks. I've just joined and love this thread and the pics of your covers/sleeves. I got a K3 for Christmas and needed a sleeve to slide it into at night when I place it on the shelf of our headboard...our cat loves to walk along the shelf at night, and I was afraid he would scratch the screen. Anyway, went searching at dollar stores today, thinking maybe I could find a large cosmetic bag to use as a sleeve. No luck on that idea, but I did pick up a couple of those large potholders (7"x9"). I slipstitched them together leaving the tops open where the potholder loops are (perfect little handles). My K3 is about 6"x8" and fits right inside, the loops let me know which end is the top of the sleeve, the potholders are padded/quilted...works very well...and the potholders are so inexpensive and washable too.


That's a very clever idea, seems I heard of someone else doing this in the past. Welcome to Kindleboards and enjoy your new Kindle.


----------



## harpangel36

I'm wondering if the K3 covers can be made with 2 fat quarters instead of 3. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

harpangel36 said:


> I'm wondering if the K3 covers can be made with 2 fat quarters instead of 3. Has anyone tried it?


Roxanne, I think you could make a cover easily out of 2 fat quarters. Probably where the 3rd fat quarter comes in is for the little pocket flaps on the inside left and you could just use some scraps from something else for that. 2 fat quarters would easily be enough to cut out the outside cover and the lining pieces.


----------



## flutterby

harpangel36 said:


> I'm wondering if the K3 covers can be made with 2 fat quarters instead of 3. Has anyone tried it?


I think that would depend on how you wanted the colors to look. The most recent cover I made only used two fat quarters, but they were the same fabric (not available by the yard), so it didn't matter which quarter the pieces were cut from. If I remember correctly (which I may not), I cut the exterior piece, lining and 4 corners from one piece and the pockets and closure (I did a velcro tab) from the second.


----------

